# Ch3tt's 100 gallon 36x18x36



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Well i've been wanting a amazing large display for quite some time now and i finally got it! I had been in contact with the guys over at Custom Tropical Ecosystems about some frogs when he mentioned they make custom vivs. After a quick discussion i decided to pull the trigger. I loved the fact that i had total say over materials they used and i was very involved in the whole process. We ended up going with ghost wood and i couldn't be happier with how it turned out. I'll have to get a plant list from them because there are some beautiful and rare plants in here. I'm going to let the tank mature for a month or 2 before i introduce any frogs. My plan is to introduce a large group of Bastimentos to the viv eventually, so i'll be on the hunt for some unique bastis in the near future if anyone has some  I can't wait to see this thing grow in! Huge thanks to Custom Tropical Ecosystems, they do great work! Anyway, here some pics, let me know what you think!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks pretty legit man. Never heard of that company but I now have "liked" their Facebook page. I wanna see pics as it matures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

This looks really nice! Especially that ghostwood, you have some cool pieces. Should look awesome once everything starts to grow in


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I'm really glad you like it! I wish I had more time on it, I'll get you that plant list right away. In a month those isos and springs will really be booming for your future pumlets


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

So little side track, seeing your are from Utah is this Tropical Ecos that was based there or a totally different company? I see L8apex you are in Colorado so I am thinking.. different company? Very pretty enclosure in any case!


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

srrrio said:


> So little side track, seeing your are from Utah is this Tropical Ecos that was based there or a totally different company? I see L8apex you are in Colorado so I am thinking.. different company? Very pretty enclosure in any case!


I was heading his way for something else and brought it with me. Otherwise my last comment would've been silly


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah its a totally different company from tropical ecos. Bobby did me a huge solid and delivered it because he was going to be in my area.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

In the last picture, does the bottom foot or so of that biggest ghost wood piece resemble an Ent? It looks like a face with a moss mustache to me, ha


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates on this? I just landed one of these tanks and would like to see how yours has filled in!


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks for the reminder!! i took these photos a few days ago and have been meaning to post them. Enjoy!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautifully grown in!

And thumbs up for the guys that built the tank for you they did a very nice job.

Rani


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks nice man! Glad to see people with these tanks! I just finished hardscaping mine, it's nice to work with so much space!!


----------

